# Looking for a Maptool D&D Game



## bassik00 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello all, 
       I am a long time D&D follower, though never was able to get a strong game going with any friends. I am hoping with the new tech I can finally get some gaming done. I am Currently looking to join a game, but would be very interested in learning to use map tool for my own DM experience. If there is anyone with room in their game, and would also like to take a little bit teaching me how to use the software. If not no big deal lets just play.


----------



## OnlineDM (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't have room for more players in my game right now, but I'd be happy to help you learn the software so that you can run a game of your own! There's some good information on my blog, and I'm always happy to answer questions.


----------



## Ferghis (Oct 7, 2011)

I was kinda looking for an experienced Maptool DM too, to see how all those fancy thingies could be programmed. It's the kind of thing I'd like to play in, before I pick it apart for myself.


----------



## bassik00 (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree Ferghis I would feel a lot better about playing one before running it. We should try to find a game...


----------



## rptroll (Oct 9, 2011)

I recommend going to the "looking for group" forum area at rptools.net (home of MapTool) and posting there.

RPTools.net • View forum - Looking For Group


----------

